# Your theme song?



## Wargle (Mar 31, 2011)

What song best fits you?

Mine is White and Nerdy by Weird Al.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 8, 2011)

Mine would be All The Small Things by Blink 182, I can especially relate to the "Work sucks, I know" part.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

I would have to say Requiem of Sunshine and Rainbows, because it is in my head all day.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 8, 2011)

I have two. I almost have two personalities, since I can be really sweet, or when I'm mad I'm extremely cross/distressed and no one wants to be around me xD For the sweet 'mode', it'd have to be Whip My Hair from Willow Smith, since I'm fairly headstrong, and when I'm cross/distressed, perhaps...meh, maybe So What from Pink x3


----------



## Flora (Apr 8, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> and when I'm cross/distressed, perhaps...meh, maybe So What from Pink x3


This seems to be my theme song atm, _specifically_ relating to the boyfriend part. ("I guess I just lost my boyfriend, I don't know where he went." also everything else. also also she's from around my area but that's not relevant) Because I had the misfortune of dating an _idiot_ who...technically wasn't even supposed to meet any of us except my friend's parents thought it would be a good idea?

Also I guess on a similar line Fucking Perfect by Pink would fit me too...sorta...cause I'm always like "WHY DO WE ALL HAVE SELF-ESTEEM ISSUES D:"


----------



## RavenMarkku (Apr 8, 2011)

Satellite - Rise Against (Actual song starts at :11)

This song is very political, but if you take the lyrics and string them together into something personal, the result is how I'm beginning to feel in my life. I'm much more rebellious than I was months ago, I have a constant "I won't believe it till I see it" attitude, and I now realize it's not just this present part of my life that matters; I have so many more years to go on and be successful.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess it would be this song? It seems to fit a quiet, introverted guy who isn't exactly optimistic but generally is sort of...okay with things? I don't know, I just think it fits me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 8, 2011)

Terra's Theme (From Final Fantasy VI)

I feel that even though it doesn't have words, the general tone sounds a lot like me. Kinda... wandering, really. Unsure of things, but a bit more upbeat with some hope towards the future. And the piano version sounds more like my seriousish side.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess The Legend of Zelda Main Theme? I'm really adventurous, so it fits the bill.


----------



## ... (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a bunch, depending on what mood I'm in. Usually it's some part of "Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence" by Dream Theater or their "Instrumedley". If I'm feeling happeh, it's usually "Faith in the Heartland" by Journey. If I has a sad, I'll listen to "Forgiven" by Within Temptation.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 8, 2011)

Probably "Dean's Spiral (Blind Hope Spot)" since I wrote it about myself. I really must get around to recording it sometime.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 8, 2011)

Bad Religion - "No Direction".


----------



## Green (Apr 8, 2011)

green day's brain stew.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe Selena Gomez's "Tell me Something I Don't Know".
Or Boulevard of Broken Dreams.
For my upbeat side....Humoresque on the piano.


----------



## TANMAC43 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well it used to be "Nowhere Man" by The Beatles 'caue it decribed me at the time. But now, it's "More Than A Feeling" by Boston.


----------



## Silver (Apr 13, 2011)

Right now, probably "I'm Not Okay (I Promise)" - My Chemical Romance
I don't know why, but right now it seems to fit me well. Huh.


----------



## Lili (Apr 13, 2011)

"Ghost Of You" by My Chemical Romance.  It just... seems to fit me and my past so well :/


----------



## Michi (Apr 13, 2011)

Contrary to my username, avatar, and signature, my theme song is not by Lady Gaga.
"Chasing Pavements" by Adele.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

Simon and Garfunkel, I am a rock.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 27, 2011)

R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People  :D


----------



## H-land (Apr 28, 2011)

There is so much music that I like
That picking one theme would not feel right.
Yet when I post using this name,
At some point, it's always the same:
_"She's an evil enchantress,
And she does evil dances!"_
And catchy though the tune might be,
It really does not capture me.

But I have heard that it would seem
That some would say I have a theme:
"Vamo' alla Flamenco", Final Fantasy IX.
Since I like the song, I guess that it's fine.


----------



## Missile (Apr 28, 2011)

Considering my current username and avatar, only this would make sense.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 28, 2011)

Real World by Matchbox 20.


----------



## boss (Apr 28, 2011)

silent hill - otherside


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2011)

boss said:


> otherside


At first I was like "what" and then I clicked the lin and I was like "cool"

Makes more sense than this.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm gonna go with this. It was a hard choice, though! I was really tempted to put The La2t Frontiier or Nightlife, but I'm not sure I'm cool enough for either of those.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 29, 2011)

Painkiller by Judas Priest. I have it as an alarm so it really is my entrance theme, if you will.

Awesome song, not to mention gets me up quickly. No one wants to listen to those drums at 5 am.


----------



## boss (May 4, 2011)

@karkat: man thanks for that, i edited it so no one thinks bad things about me!

@conrad: this song is so chill..


----------



## Solefald (May 9, 2011)

When You're Young by The Jam.

_"Life is timeless
Days are long when you're young
You used to fall in love with everyone..."_


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 18, 2011)

Hush, Hush, Hush, Here Comes the Boogeyman- Henry Hall

It's a bit of a boring story, actually. It has to do with the Alice is Dead series.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

Well, this just sums up my life thus far.


----------

